# Can You Add a New Dictionary to Kindle-1?



## Sailor

*Is it possible to add a different Dictionary to Kindle-1? If so, how and which would be the best?*

I am at a loss on finding this info in this board, and I also used the search to no avail. The dictionary that come with it is not finding most of the words I am trying to look up.

Thank you for any help or direction to this topic,

-sailor


----------



## Shizu

If I remember correctly, there is only one dictionary became available which can be used as the dictionary for the Kindle.  I read it at Amazon discussion looong time ago. I wonder if anyone still remember which one.


----------



## Susan in VA

Are there any dictionaries available as just regular Kindle books?  Then it wouldn't have the same lookup functions, but you could open it as a book and do a search, right?


----------



## Shizu

Yes, there's some dictionary available as in kindle book. I don't know how it is used. It might be good idea to get a sample first and see how you might be able to use it. Maybe there's someone who bought the dictionary here...


----------



## suicidepact

I hope I'm not reviving an old thread here, but this is one of my main questions. I know in the User's Manual it says refers us to chapter 7 for info regarding changing the primary dictionary, and there obviously is a process, so I guess the real question is, 'can any dictionary purchased in the Kindle store be used as a primary dictionary?' I would really like to use something other than the an American dictionary. I gues I can purchase one from the store and give it a try. One thing though, I'm thinking a sample dictionary might not work the same as a complete dictionary.


----------



## Sailor

^ ^ ^ suicidepact,

It is fine to pull up any thread you would like, not a problem (especially if I was the one to start it )...make yourself at home and ask away pulling up as far back as you would like to go.

I would like to replace the dictionary that came with mine. You are right, the sample won't get you very far into the alphabet.

Sailor


----------



## suicidepact

I think I found something, it seems you do have to have a special formatted dictionary to enable it as a primary dictionary. It seems like http://www.amazon.com/Eastons-Dictionary-instant-definition-ebook/dp/B001VEJ09Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1242627583&sr=1-1 is available to enable as a primary dictionary, and seems to be the only one Amazon's site. At least, it's the only one so noted. Also, it's only for the K2, which I have, but I know the OP has stated they have a K1. Oh well, the search continues...


----------



## Sailor

^ ^ ^ suicidepact,

Are you looking for an answer to my question on the dictionary as well as yours? Yes, I have the K-1. Thank you for the continued searching as I have found nothing on this topic...this is so nice of you to keep an eye out.

Sailor


----------



## suicidepact

No problem. So far I've downloaded the sample and couldn't install the sample as a primary dictionary as explained in the K2 user's manual, but the page for the dictionary said that might happen. I don't really want to buy a bible dictionary, so I'll continue looking for another dictionary. Unfortunately the Amazon Kindle site isn't very helpful when it comes to explaining this bit.


----------



## Sailor

^ ^ ^ suicidepact,

Yes, they keep all the useful information well hidden from us. Frustrating, I know!

Thank you again, California neighbor. Off to bed I go, it's a busy day tomorrow.

Sweet Dreams,

Sailor


----------



## suicidepact

About the same for me now too. I'll see what I can find out later.


----------



## reemixx

I'm also interested in this question.

I remember reading somewhere (unfortunately I don't remember where) that Amazon did include the functionality to switch dictionaries - which has pretty much been confirmed by suicidepact in this thread - but that Amazon don't have any other dictionaries available yet.

I guess they've since added one for the K2, albeit a not very useful one for most of us. I'm not very hopeful for more dictionaries for the K1 now though. A shame 'cause I was hoping for an Australian or at least an English dictionary at some point.


----------



## Susan in VA

I've asked in at least one other thread but nobody seemed to know, or at least nobody replied, so I'll try again here....  

There was a link a few weeks ago to an Amazon Kindle version of the Oxford Concise English dictionary.  That's the one I use in DTB for casual use, and that's the one I'd like on the Kindle.  The link worked at the time, but I was in a hurry and didn't buy it right then.  A week later it didn't work anymore, and an Amazon search does not turn up this book for Kindle now.

Does anyone know where this book might be available?


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> I've asked in at least one other thread but nobody seemed to know, or at least nobody replied, so I'll try again here....
> 
> There was a link a few weeks ago to an Amazon Kindle version of the Oxford Concise English dictionary. That's the one I use in DTB for casual use, and that's the one I'd like on the Kindle. The link worked at the time, but I was in a hurry and didn't buy it right then. A week later it didn't work anymore, and an Amazon search does not turn up this book for Kindle now.
> 
> Does anyone know where this book might be available?


----------



## Jeff

suicidepact said:


> I hope I'm not reviving an old thread here, but this is one of my main questions. I know in the User's Manual it says refers us to chapter 7 for info regarding changing the primary dictionary, and there obviously is a process, so I guess the real question is, 'can any dictionary purchased in the Kindle store be used as a primary dictionary?' I would really like to use something other than the an American dictionary. I gues I can purchase one from the store and give it a try. One thing though, I'm thinking a sample dictionary might not work the same as a complete dictionary.


My guess is that dictionaries that are enabled for Kindle access require special coding. There is currently an option from Settings that lists Primary Dictionary with a "Change" toggle but the only choice is _The New Oxford American_ even if you have another dictionary on your Kindle. Obviously I have not tried this with all available dictionaries so I could be all wet.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


>


Thank you, Jeff, but that's the _American_ -- I specifically want the _English_. Just my personal eccentricity.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Thank you, Jeff, but that's the _American_ -- I specifically want the _English_. Just my personal eccentricity.


It appears that I had another senior moment.


----------



## bkworm8it

adding myself to this thread as I too would like a different dictionary for my k1. about 90% of the words I wan't to know aren't listed.

theresam


----------



## Woody

Yes, it is possible to use other dictionaries with the Kindle 1.  I have four dictionaries on mine, and can make any one of the four "default."

GNU Collaborative International Dictionary
WordNet
Webster's Dictionary 1913 Edition
New Oxford American Dictionary (Kindle native default)

People who want to change the default dictionary are usually those with special needs. Like reading Beowulf or a medical text.  None of the dictionaries I mentioned here will help with that, but they are all free.

I can provide download links if anyone wish to try an 'alternate.'

Woody


----------



## suicidepact

I'd be interested in those links Woody, just for the sake of trying to change my primary dictionary. Thanks in advance. Although to be more precise I do do agree with Susan in VA, I would prefer an English or at least not so limited dictionary. Still, this is good progress.


----------



## Woody

I uploaded the GNU Collaborative International Dictionary to Sendspace. This is the download page:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/9q3fbg

Of the ones I mentioned, it is the best (and the largest).

Woody


----------



## suicidepact

Cheers, thanks for that Woody. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## suicidepact

So I downloaded the GNU dictionary, which is quite impressive, and it does come up as an alternative primary dictionary. RESULT! So I guess now we need someone with a K1 to give this a try (sailor, bueller, anyone?) or do you use a K1 Woody?
EDIT- By the way, thank you again Woody, the GNU dictionary is very cool.


----------



## Woody

Yes, I have a Kindle 1.  Wasn't sure if it would work on a K 2.  Good to know.

Woody


----------



## suicidepact

Very good to know. Especially for others watching this thread. I've read about this topic on elsewhere, and on the forums @ Amazon (which is where I found these forums) and have never found sufficient answers until today. Thanks again. I guess once the DX comes out Amazon will releases more search formatted dictionaries , but until then we'll have to keep searching. This is one the very few areas that Amazon seems to lack support and information on. Admittedly it's not too great an issue, but it's awesome that users can support each other on this one. Thanks again!


----------



## reemixx

Awesome. Nice going Woody and suicidepact. Finally some definitive answers


----------



## Jeff

Thank you for the GNU dictionary. I've downloaded it and will move it to my K-1 a bit later, then report back here.

EDIT: Worked like a champ. Now I need to find the dictionaries that I tried which didn't work so everyone knows to avoid them. One was on the Gutenberg site, but I can't remember the others.

Thank you again, Woody.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is all very good news.  For those of you who try alternate dictionaries, please post here the ones that work so we don't need to duplicate effort.  I think there's still a strong wish for the Oxford English. . . .


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is all very good news. For those of you who try alternate dictionaries, please post here the ones that work so we don't need to duplicate effort. I think there's still a strong wish for the Oxford English. . . .


I think that was your Virginia neighbor: Susan. I don't remember the thread now. Here's an interesting site that might provide an answer to her quest:

http://www.askoxford.com/?view=uk

EDIT:

Here's the Mobipocket link:

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/eBooks/searchebooks.asp?Language=EN&searchType=All&lang=EN&searchStr=Oxford+English+dictionary

Since the dictionary that Woody made available is in PRC format, it may be safe to assume that these would work too.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> http://www.mobipocket.com/en/eBooks/searchebooks.asp?Language=EN&searchType=All&lang=EN&searchStr=Oxford+English+dictionary


Fourteen books, but not the Concise <sigh> ... still, if they have all these, it's probably just a question of time <tapping my toes impatiently>.

And yes, that was me, but I think others are also interested, especially a few of the members who don't live in the U.S.

Thanks for the link, Jeff; it's great to see how much_ is_ available!


----------



## Rick-SAR

I downloaded the GNU Dictionary.  It shows up on my home list as I put it in the Document directory.  Where should have I saved it to become my alternate dictionnary - I have a Kindle 1

Rick.


----------



## Jeff

Rick-SAR said:


> I downloaded the GNU Dictionary. It shows up on my home list as I put it in the Document directory. Where should have I saved it to become my alternate dictionnary - I have a Kindle 1


You have it in the correct place to be an alternate dictionary. To select it as your primary, from Settings choose Primary Dictionary and Change.


----------



## Rick-SAR

Thanks Jeff.  Works fine.  I assume I leave it in the Document directory?

Rick


----------



## Jeff

Rick-SAR said:


> I assume I leave it in the Document directory?


I haven't tried moving it to the Document directory on the SD card but my guess is that would work. I suspect that if you moved it anywhere else or deleted it, the default dictionary would be automatically re-selected.

I might mention that the GNU dictionary opened in Mobipocket reader is a wonderful tool. At the top it has a text box and as you type in characters it displays words that match.


----------



## raccemup

Thanks so much for all this info!  I too, hate the native K1 dictionary.  Please let me know if the GNU dictionary is better than the original one.  I can't imagine anything couldn't be better but I'm curious!  lol


----------



## bkworm8it

Thanks for the GNU Dictionary. I've got it moved over. I'll use it when I'm reading again tonight. 

theresam


----------



## suicidepact

raccemup said:


> Thanks so much for all this info! I too, hate the native K1 dictionary. Please let me know if the GNU dictionary is better than the original one. I can't imagine anything couldn't be better but I'm curious! lol


Give it a try, if you don't like it you can switch back. There are some differences, but I haven't had a lot of time to compare both of them yet, but when I do, I'll post more here or in another thread. It will also take a while for your Kindle to index your dictionary


----------



## tsemple

For extra credit, does anyone know of any foreign language (translating) dictionaries that work on Kindle? For example, Spanish-to-English, French-to-English, Russian-to-English (um, yes if you install font hack to add Cyrillic support)? 

Has anyone tried to reverse engineer the Gnu dictionary to see what it takes to qualify as a Kindle dictionary option?


----------



## Susan in VA

tsemple said:


> For extra credit, does anyone know of any foreign language (translating) dictionaries that work on Kindle? For example, Spanish-to-English, French-to-English, Russian-to-English (um, yes if you install font hack to add Cyrillic support)?


The link that Jeff posted above includes a few pocket versions. Might be sufficient for language classes, probably not for translation work though.


----------



## suicidepact

tsemple said:


> For extra credit, does anyone know of any foreign language (translating) dictionaries that work on Kindle? For example, Spanish-to-English, French-to-English, Russian-to-English (um, yes if you install font hack to add Cyrillic support)?
> 
> Has anyone tried to reverse engineer the Gnu dictionary to see what it takes to qualify as a Kindle dictionary option?


Hmm..reverse engineering. That would be interesting. Just for intellectual reasons of course. There has to be documentation on what it takes to compose a searchable document for Kindle somewhere online. I'm off to Google...


----------



## SusanCassidy

There is a special format involved if you want to use a dictionary for the Kindle. There is documentation available on how to create the files needed to create a dictionary. It is very time-consuming to do it, though, which is why there aren't a lot available.

See: 
http://www.mobipocket.com/dev/article.asp?BaseFolder=prcgen&File=mobiformat.htm
http://www.mobipocket.com/dev/article.asp?BaseFolder=prcgen&File=indexing.htm
http://www.mobipocket.com/dev/article.asp?BaseFolder=prcgen&File=advancedbooks.htm#simpleDictionary


----------



## suicidepact

Very informative, thank you!


----------



## Woody

Woody said:


> I uploaded the GNU Collaborative International Dictionary to Sendspace. This is the download page:
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/9q3fbg
> 
> Of the ones I mentioned, it is the best (and the largest).
> 
> Woody


Just uploaded the Wordnet dictionary to Sendspace. This is link to download page:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/lgr7db

When I took a second look, I found this one to be slight more comprehensive than the GNU dictionary. I would encourage people to check out both. Both are free and Kindle friendly.

Woody


----------



## suicidepact

Oh coolness, thanks again Woody! I'll check it out. I've reading "Pygmy" by Chuck Palhniuk and it has a lot of difficult words that I have been comparing, and I have found that the GNU dictionary might need some updating. I look forward to trying this one out. And way to keep this thread alive. I have a feeling there will be a flood of custom dictionaries  once the DX comes out, but this is still much cooler. I still want to take a look at formatting a book make it searchable, but I've just arrived in England earlier today so it's time to get some rest.


----------



## reemixx

Cheers, Woody! I've downloaded it and will check it out a bit later.


----------



## bkworm8it

Thanks much.


----------



## suicidepact

I've done a quick comparison and this one seems (so far) to be a bit more comprehensive that the GNU dictionary. For example, when I looked up edema, both the American and the WordNet dictionary had a definition, but the GNU had: edema n. (NL) Same as oedema. Of course once I looked oedema I got a similar definition, but not having it's own definition isn't the greatest. Still, it's great to have options, so thanks again Woody!


----------



## ddarol

Thanks, Woody


----------



## suicidepact

Just reviving an old (dead) thread to add some user experience notes here for any that might be interested. My main note is that in general this dictionary seems to have quite a few more words as well more or secondary and sometimes tertiary and quaternary definitions when the Kindle dictionary might only have one. The one thing the GNU dictionary does lack is the pronunciation diagram that nearly all other dictionaries lack. If you can live without this, you should give it a try.


----------

